
SQLite Ported to WebAssembly - iwillrunoutofsp
https://github.com/fluencelabs/sqlite
======
folex
Reddit thread has some QA on this port

[https://www.reddit.com/r/WebAssembly/comments/cqabm9/sqlite_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/WebAssembly/comments/cqabm9/sqlite_ported_to_webassembly/)

